# Fenix TK75 [3xXM-L U2, 4x18650] Review



## candle lamp (Jan 6, 2013)

The TK75 is high-output, 3xXM-L U2, 4x18650 flashlight from Fenix.












The production version sent to me came in the nice plastic case. Included inside is the light, user manual, warranty card, two extra o-rings, lanyard.
.
. 
*Manufacturer Specifications* from user manual :






Notice : The above mentioned parameters (lab-tested by Fenix using ARB-L2 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries, and environments.

• Uses Cree XM-L (U2) LED with lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Uses foure 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries
• 185mm (Length) x 52.5mm (Diameter) x 87.5mm (Head)
• 510-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
• Low-voltage warning function to alert users to replace the batteries
• Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
• Over-heat protection to avoid high-temperature of the surface
• Dual button switch system in the front for quick switching
• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish 
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
.
.















The hard (type III) anodizing is a matt black, with no chips or damage on my sample. There are identification labels on the head only. The lettering is clear and white gainst the background. The manufacturer, model name, and serial number are at the bottom of the head. The hot warning mark is just below the bezel ring.
.
.





The light has mainly 3 parts (i.e. head, battery tube, and tailcap). There is a battery carrier in the tube. 
.
.





The light has a stainless steel scalloped bezel ring and a waterproof o-ring between the bezel ring and reflector. There are three thin and three thick cooling fins on the head. The head base of the light has a positive contact point to contact with the positive contact of the battery carrier. The wide negative contact rim surrounds the central positive contact. 
.
.





The light uses AR coating lens, and the purple hue is reflected on it.
The TK75 has a large head and uses three cool white XM-L U2 emitters, each emitter is perfectly centered in their own deep and smooth reflector well. There are few very small bubbles around reflectors, but do not affect the beam quality in the real world. The wells overlap slightly, but each reflector is somewhat deep overall, so I would expect peripheral artifacts in the spill and the good throw of beam.
.
.





The TK75 uses electronic switches in the head to control on-off and mode switching. These are conveniently located right below the cooling fins on the head. The right switch controls on-off, and the left controls mode selection and output levels within each mode.
The switching travel is average like this kind of switch with average resistance, and provides audible click when engaged.
.
.





The light uses a plastic battery carrier that holds 4x18650 cells which are arranged in 2S2P. It looks much sturdier and well-made than earlier models. The positive & negative contact point on the carrier are all springs.
.
.





The positive contact plate is significantly raised, and the negative contact spring has good elasticity. So all types (i.e., true flat-tops, wide and small button-tops) of 18650's work fine. Longer cells may be somewhat tight, but all my protected high capacity (2600~3100mAh) cells fit. The battery carrier isn't reversible because it has positive and negative connection terminals on the one side only (i.e., the current is carried through the battery carrier). You should be careful to insert the 18650's into the battery carrier in the correct polarity. 
.
.





The positive contact point is very nicely fillet curved, so doesn't seem it may catch on the wrapper on the flat cells when removing them. There is haunched part outside the positive contact point will help to remove the batteries from the carrier. 
.
.





You can see the fully loaded battery carrier with unprotected & protected cells. I don't have any issue to insert my shortest & longest 18650 cells into the carrier. But note that the cells with longer & wider diameter will have little difficulty when inserting into or removing from the battery carrier. It introduces no rattle even when I shake the light laterally when it's fully loaded with 18650's unprotected in my sample. Note that only 4x18650 li-ion cells can be used in the light (i.e., it doesn't support multiple CR123A or RCR123A). 
.
.





Screw threads at the head & tail side are trapezoidal & square cut, and seems good quality. Both male & female threads on the head, battery tube, and tailcap are fully anodized, but it doesn't really matter since the current is carried though the battery carrier only. However lock-out is still possible if you unscrew the tailcap or head two full turns or more when not in use. They are smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking on my sample.
.
.





The battery tube continues the cylindrical shape. The overall checkered pattern of the handle has many segments which also have a large number of tiny concentric ring ridges running along. This pattern gives a very good grip. Tube walls are as thick as most of the multi 18650 high-output lights I have reviewed.
.
.





There are four couples of holes at the rear end of the tailcap for lanyard attachment. 
.
.





You can attach the lanyard came with the light as shown above. The light can tailstand with the lanyard attached stably.
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650 protected, Blackshadow Terminator, Niteye EYE40, Fenix TK75, Xtar S1.
.
.





The head size & body weight excluding battery of TK75 & S1 are as follows :
TK75 - 87.9mm / 506g, S1 - 83.4mm / 877g
.
.





The gripability is good. The build feels solid, and I find handling & balance of the light is good. *Overall build quality *is very high.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight**
*




.
.
*User Interface **
*
There are two modes (i.e., general mode & flashing mode). 
On-off is controlled by the right switch and output mode switching is controlled by the left switch on the head.
Cick the right switch to turn the light on-off. Click the left switch to advance through the output states.

1) General mode
The general (or constant) output mode is the default setting when you turn the light on. Press the left switch to cycle through Low –> Med. –> High –> Turbo output, in a repeating cycle. The light has output level memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, even after a battery change.

2) Flashing mode
The “hidden” Strobe, SOS are accessed by clicking and holding the side button switch for one second and three seconds respectively. A single press on the side switch will return to the memorized output level in general mode. The flashing mode has no memory.
.
.
*Standby Current Drain
**
*Due to the electronic side switches, the light has a small current when the battier carrier is loaded with cells and in contact to the head. I measured this current as 54.2μA with 4xVicLite 18650 (2600mAh) cells. Since the cells are arranged in 2S2P for 4x18650 cells, that would translate into around 10 years before the cells would be fully drained. If you want to break this current, store the light locked-out by loosening the head or tailcap or remove the carrier from the battery tube when not in use. 
.
.
*PWM
**





*The light shows no sign of PWM at any output levels. I do think the light is actually current-controlled as claimed. I notice there is neither buzzing sound nor tint-shift at all output levels with the naked eye on my sample.
.
. 
*Runtime*






Runtime performance is very good and flat regulation is evident on Turbo I tested. I could see the light dropped down to a very low output, instead of completely shutting off when the battery protection circuit was reached. The above runtime labelled as "Turbo-Accu." is an accumulated runtime for Turbo output. Regulation is maintained very nicely through Turbo mode on 4x18650 batteries. 
The TK75 steps down on Turbo to High after around 20 mins runtime. This is a timed drop-down considering the battery depletion, not a thermal sensor feature to avoid overheating the light. As with the other Fenix lights, the regulation pattern and runtime efficiency of the current controlled circuit seems excellent.

The runtime accumulated Turbo output last on VicLite 18650 (2600mAh) is appr. 39 mins in my test. While it's appr. 67 mins on NLTEK18650 (3000mAh).
The runtime for 10% output of accumulated Turbo on VicLite & NLTEK are appr. 146 mins & 84 mins in my test.

* Note that the original cell of the NLTEK is LGABD11865 (3000mAh), and its maximum charging voltage is 4.35v for full capacity. But charged it 4.2v for runtime test, so the capacity is about 2700mAh reduced with about 300mAh.

There are three distinct step-downs (i.e., Turbo to High, High to Med., Med. to Low) at the stage of battery depletion. I could see there was times flashing or blinking to indicate low voltage on low output level.

*[*New 13.01.09*]
*





I've added runtime for non-accumulated Turbo output on NLTEK 18650 (3000mAh). The runtime for 10% output of non-accumulated Turbo on VicLite & NLTEK are appr. 196 mins & 198 mins respectively. The difference of the entire runtime between two 18650's is almost imperceptible, while the High output duration on NLTEK is longer than VicLite by 10 mins. *[*New 13.01.09*]
*.
.
*[*New 13.01.08*]
Relative Output Comparison
**
*




*[*New 13.01.08*]*
.
.
*Beamshot

*1. White door beamshot 

- ISO100, F/10.0, 1/200sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/10.0, 1/400sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/10.0, 1/640sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/10.0, 1/1000sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 7m from the target)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/8sec, Auto white balance 





- Control Shot
.
.




- TK75 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- S1 (XM-L U2)
.
.




.
.
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot 

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- TK75 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- S1 (XM-L U2)
.
.




.
.
4. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- TK75 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- S1 (XM-L U2)
.
.




.
.
5. 140m Outdoor Beamshot
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance 





- Control Shot
.
.




- TK75 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- S1 (XM-L U2)
.
.




.
.
6. 150m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- TK75 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- S1 (XM-L U2)
.
.




.
.
*[**New* 13.02.14*]* Beamshot for TK75 & K40

7. 55m Outdoor Beamshot 

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





-Control Shot
.
.




-K40
.
.




- TK75
.
.




.
.
8. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- K40
.
.




- TK75
.
.




.
.
9. 140m Outdoor Beamshot
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance 





- Control Shot
.
.




- K40
.
.




- TK75
.
.




.
.
10. 150m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- K40
.
.




- TK75
.
.




*[**New* 13.02.14*]
*.
.


TK75 supplied by Fenix for review. Thanks!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks  -got the light myself, but have to read your review


----------



## gopajti (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks candle lamp :thumbsup:


----------



## kolbasz (Jan 6, 2013)

Your neighbours must be happy. You make daylight in the night!

Thanks for the review candle lamp!
I'm buying one next week. I'm so excited.
It's a very good flashlight, i'm only worried about the led's greenish tint and the position.
Hope mine will be perfect.

I'm wondering how long can be a maximum runtime on the 4NLTEK with only 20 min. turbo mode?
I'm just asking because i'm going to use mine with samsung 2800mAh.


----------



## eusty (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comparison to the S1 as these are the two lights I'm looking at. The indoor show with the plants is especially useful, as although the TK75 has a brighter hotspot it also has more flood 


Still leaning to the TK.....


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 6, 2013)

So, they DO have quality made flashlights...
To bad i saw the line : "TK75 supplied by Fenix for review."
Others though have some pits on the reflector and non-centered leds... Take mine... SN f4udar00726


----------



## Bwolcott (Jan 6, 2013)

looks like the tk75 blows away the s1


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice review candle lamp. Very clear, good write-up and pics. :thumbsup:

Impressive to see that they could get such good throw for 3x emitters in such a (relatively) small head. Looks like a much better carrier than the earlier lights too.

Cheers!


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks all of you including kj2 & gopajti!



eusty said:


> Thanks for the comparison to the S1 as these are the two lights I'm looking at. The indoor show with the plants is especially useful, as although the TK75 has a brighter hotspot it also has more flood


Exactly! TK75 has a brighter hotspot & floodier spill at close range. At long range, it's definitely thrower.



RCTPAVUK said:


> So, they DO have quality made flashlights...
> To bad i saw the line : "TK75 supplied by Fenix for review."
> Others though have some pits on the reflector and non-centered leds... Take mine... SN f4udar00726


That's too bad. Although my sample has a some tiny bubbles on the reflector, it doesn't affect the beam quality. But if non-centered emitters have bad effects on the beam profile or quality, I would like to advise you to contact your dealer ASAP.



selfbuilt said:


> Nice review candle lamp. Very clear, good write-up and pics. :thumbsup:
> 
> Impressive to see that they could get such good throw for 3x emitters in such a (relatively) small head. Looks like a much better carrier than the earlier lights too.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Eric! In fact, at first glance I thought TK75 can't be such a good thrower, due to relatively shallow reflectors, my prediction was not on target.
Moreover, it has a bright hotspot & wide spill at close range (~15 meters). 



kolbasz said:


> Your neighbours must be happy. You make daylight in the night!
> 
> Thanks for the review candle lamp!
> I'm buying one next week. I'm so excited.
> ...


My sample shows very slight greenish tint on hotspot at a short distance (~1m).

The TK75 steps down on Turbo to High after 20 mins runtime. This is a timed drop-down. If you want to run more than 20 mins on turbo output level, just click the left switch. Then the turbo will be maintained until the battery is depleted. So turbo output level's runtime depend on the battery capacity & usage count. My 4xNLTEK were charged by 4.19~4.2V for runtime test and their capacity were appr. 2700mAh with that voltage.
I think Samsung 2800mAh will have good performance as well.



Bwolcott said:


> looks like the tk75 blows away the s1


Yes, TK75's hotspot is brighter.


*P.S.* : _Relative output comparison updated!
_
*Relative Output Comparison*
*
*


----------



## blah9 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for the review; well done! I only have 2600 mAh batteries, so maybe sometime I'll have to get some higher-capacity ones down the road for my TK75.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 8, 2013)

An awesome and thorough review candle lamp! I was fortunate to get one on the day they started shipping and it's been difficult to explain just how we'll this thing throws for a triple. You've captured it perfectly in your beamshots though. Thanks for the great review and all of your hard work.


----------



## Gauntlet3D (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank You very much for the review. I will be buying the TK75 now because of this review.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 9, 2013)

Bwolcott said:


> looks like the tk75 blows away the s1



I too expected that the Xtar S1 would be a slightly better thrower than the Fenix TK75 and that the TK75 would be higher output.

My TK75 blows away my Xtar S1 in both Lux and Lumens and feels more comfortable. I really do like the more lighter and compact size of the TK75.

Fenix TK75 103k Lux
Xtar S1 Production, 66k Lux

I would like to see a similar lock-out system to the Olight SR series. I find the lock-out on the TK75 to be a little clumsy, as it takes too many turns to lock this light out properly.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks and glad you're enjoying the review. 



blah9 said:


> Thank you for the review; well done! I only have 2600 mAh batteries, so maybe sometime I'll have to get some higher-capacity ones down the road for my TK75.


I think it's good idea. Please refer to _HKJ's excellent 18650 tests_ for your reference.



Patriot said:


> An awesome and thorough review candle lamp! I was fortunate to get one on the day they started shipping and it's been difficult to explain just how we'll this thing throws for a triple. You've captured it perfectly in your beamshots though. Thanks for the great review and all of your hard work.


It's my pleasure. Patriot! 



Gauntlet3D said:


> Thank You very much for the review. I will be buying the TK75 now because of this review.


Hope you like it. And :welcome: Gauntlet3D!


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 9, 2013)

Shooting the beam over the other's flat, would the residents complaint about it:thinking:


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 9, 2013)

jh333233 said:


> Shooting the beam over the other's flat, would the residents complaint about it:thinking:


Fortunately not. :sweat: I usually shine the beam while they are deeply asleep. Or they will notify the maintenance office, or they do secretly enjoy my beamshot. 


*P.S.* : _Runtime graph for non-accumulated Turbo on NLTEK 18650 updated!
_





I've added runtime for non-accumulated Turbo output on NLTEK 18650 (3000mAh). The runtime for 10% output of non-accumulated Turbo on VicLite & NLTEK are appr. 196 mins & 198 mins respectively. The difference of the entire runtime between two 18650's is almost imperceptible, while the High output duration on NLTEK is longer than VicLite by 10 mins.


----------



## snakyjake (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm disappointed by two things:

A) I wanted more flood/spill.
B) I don't like the UI. I was hoping the buttons meant up/down. I'm looking for lights that get me to my mode quickly, intuitively, and go in the direction I want to go. For example, if I'm on medium and want to go to low, I don't want to go through high to get there; I'd want to go in reverse.

For this many batteries, these kind of lights should have a built in charger for both recharge and maintenance charging.

Jake


----------



## g.p. (Jan 9, 2013)

snakyjake said:


> B) I don't like the UI. I was hoping the buttons meant up/down. I'm looking for lights that get me to my mode quickly, intuitively, and go in the direction I want to go. For example, if I'm on medium and want to go to low, I don't want to go through high to get there; I'd want to go in reverse.


I was using my TK45 last night and thinking the same thing. It's amazing that other companies (Zebralight, and others I'm sure) have come up with a better UI with only one switch. Fenix should be able to do much better with two switches. There's no reason to have to keep cycling through all of the modes to get what you want.


----------



## dongkoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks.
Runtime on continuous turbo mode with Fenix 2600mA about 64 minute.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 10, 2013)

dongkoo said:


> Thanks.
> Runtime on continuous turbo mode with Fenix 2600mA about 64 minute.



Thanks for sharing the information. dongkoo!


----------



## Bwolcott (Jan 10, 2013)

dongkoo said:


> Thanks.
> Runtime on continuous turbo mode with Fenix 2600mA about 64 minute.




I thought turbo steps down after 20 minutes?


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 10, 2013)

Bwolcott said:


> I thought turbo steps down after 20 minutes?


Yes, that's right. The light will downshifts to High after 20mins in Turbo. If the turbo is needed continuously, just click the side switch again. I think the above runtime he mentioned is an accumulated time when using Fenix 4x18650 (2600mAh).


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 10, 2013)

no thermal step-down. that's WEAK. nitecore TM15 steps down only when too hot but otherwise keeps cranking out the lumens at full power if you could keep it cool. i could think of a million reasons why you'd want sustained MAX output. so please...


----------



## dongkoo (Jan 10, 2013)

> I thought turbo steps down after 20 minutes?



Yes, I press to turbo mode every 20 minutes.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 10, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> no thermal step-down. that's WEAK. nitecore TM15 steps down only when too hot but otherwise keeps cranking out the lumens at full power if you could keep it cool. i could think of a million reasons why you'd want sustained MAX output. so please...



I've read somewhere that Fenix tested 75th with constant turbo for a long period of time... It wasn't damaged after, and it won't be after using it all way through in turbo. I believe that 1 set of batteries won't last more than 1.5 hours...
You can find some reviews where people were measuring its temperature, and it wasn't getting higher after 18-20 min of turbo... So i can say that 20 min of constant isn't critical, and the flashlight has a good cooling system and size to work not only on 1 set but 2 and i'd say 3 sets of batteries...

For more, you always can measure the temperature by yourself to know where to stop...

Tk75 has relatively good electronic step-down system for light intensity, which Nitecore doesn't.

I can't say that it would be better to have a temperature-step-down function for tk75, but in this way it isn't critical...


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 10, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> I've read somewhere that Fenix tested 75th with constant turbo for a long period of time... It wasn't damaged after, and it won't be after using it all way through in turbo. I believe that 1 set of batteries won't last more than 1.5 hours...
> You can find some reviews where people were measuring its temperature, and it wasn't getting higher after 18-20 min of turbo... So i can say that 20 min of constant isn't critical, and the flashlight has a good cooling system and size to work not only on 1 set but 2 and i'd say 3 sets of batteries...
> 
> For more, you always can measure the temperature by yourself to know where to stop...
> ...




LOL. of course thermal-stepdown is better jeez... if i wanted lower output then i'd select lower output. i have a friend who mounts a tiny monster TM15 on his boat. full output coz the wind keeps it cool

as i've said there are a million reasons why you DO NOT WANT a timer stepdown


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a damn beast...:duck: Compared with T60CS
Tri-XML with 92k [email protected]
I hope that Fenix will eventually change their battery mags into a stiffer one like "Sunnyman" does, plastic carrier doesn't feel so secure and doesn't "rhymes" with med-priced light

More fuel and throw in the exchange of compactness, sounds fair enough.
Finally i hope Fenix would do a better surface treatment like "Sunny man", now one has no difference from DX-junk, srsly eww after buying so many Sunnyman lights


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 11, 2013)

Candle Lamp,

Thank you for a very informative review. I bought two TK75's, one of them as a gift. Both were flawless in terms of LED centering, beam and function. The TK75 is an outstanding light but I have two critical points to make. One, and most important is that the light is too easily accidentally activated. I solved this by using stick-on Velcro to build a raised surround which protected the switch while retaining functionality. IMO, Fenix should have built in similar protection.

My second point is that the TK75 could have been made noticeably shorter and narrower (and lighter) with no trade-off of any kind if Fenix had used an integrated battery holder a la Nitecore TM11 & TM15. This may have been obviated by the need to accommodate body extensions, though I believe Fenix could have figured out a way to build integrated battery holders into the extensions.

This isn't as important in the small single body TK75, but with even one extension I found the light to be quite bulky.

Despite these points, I love my TK75 and have even found a great holster for it. I slightly modified a Thrunite TN31 holster by cutting it down very slightly and sealing the nylon edges with a match flame. Aside from having to own a TN31, I'd like to hear if any other TK75 owners have found a holster solution.

Brightnorm


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 12, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> One, and most important is that the light is too easily accidentally activated. I solved this by using stick-on Velcro to build a raised surround which protected the switch while retaining functionality. IMO, Fenix should have built in similar protection.


I think it's likely that the light is accidently activated, due to the protruded electronic switch. To make a slightly raised surround just around the switch is very nice idea. An alternative way would be to use the switch similar to PD series. 



brightnorm said:


> My second point is that the TK75 could have been made noticeably shorter and narrower (and lighter) with no trade-off of any kind if Fenix had used an integrated battery holder a la Nitecore TM11 & TM15. This may have been obviated by the need to accommodate body extensions, though I believe Fenix could have figured out a way to build integrated battery holders into the extensions.


In my view, I guess it's not easy to use the integrated batteries holder similar to those lights (i.e., TM11 & TM15) by both employing the body extension and keeping the same batteries arrangement (2S2P). However I expect they will be able to do that.
Thanks a lot for your detailed feedback. Brightnorm!


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Too bad there seems to be relatively little interest in this truly unique (at the present) light.

Brightnorm,


----------



## d337944 (Jan 14, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> Too bad there seems to be relatively little interest in this truly unique (at the present) light.
> 
> Brightnorm,



I don't know why?! It seems like a fantastic light, build, output, and a great brand. I've got one coming in the post, and can't wait for it!


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, its seems VERY popular, hardly ignored at all.


----------



## g.p. (Jan 14, 2013)

My supplier of choice is out of stock and having trouble getting more from Fenix...must be a little bit of love out there.


----------



## Gauntlet3D (Jan 15, 2013)

candle lamp FYI just had the light delivered. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 15, 2013)

Gauntlet3D said:


> candle lamp FYI just had the light delivered. Thanks again for the insight.


It's my pleasure. Hope you like it and use it well.


----------



## birderbill (Jan 18, 2013)

After waiting 2 weeks my TK75 finally arrived today...just got in from a few minutes of play in the night...what an AWESOME torch!!! Not only half the size and weight of my 2 current wildlife spotting lights, but noticeably more lux and a bigger, whiter hotspot. The combination of output, size and weight is almost perfect. AFAIK any current torch that can put out noticeably more lux (with a useful hotspot) is gonna be twice the size and weight (TK70, SR95 & Varapower Turbo). I've been looking for the best light for international trips and the TK75 is it. Even the case is good, much more robust than it looks in the pics and vids I've seen. Was gonna make a make a travel case (to put in checked luggage) out of PVC pipe, but I don't think I need to. Happy, Happy, Happy.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone have any idea if there are any modders who could change the lower output modes of this light? Would that be a possibility?


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 21, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Anyone have any idea if there are any modders who could change the lower output modes of this light? Would that be a possibility?


I would like to recommend searching other small EDC light has a lower low output.


----------



## g.p. (Jan 21, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Anyone have any idea if there are any modders who could change the lower output modes of this light? Would that be a possibility?


I would love to have lower lows. A spread like the ZL 6330 would make this a great camping / hunting light. 

The way I see it is that adding lower lows would only add to the value of the light without taking away any of the greatness.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 21, 2013)

g.p. said:


> I would love to have lower lows. A spread like the ZL 6330 would make this a great camping / hunting light.
> 
> The way I see it is that adding lower lows would only add to the value of the light without taking away any of the greatness.



Exactly! I surprise myself how often I use my varapower 2,000 for sneaking thru the house at night... the fact its' so easy to find in the dark, can come on at .07 lumens just makes it better!


----------



## gritzo (Jan 29, 2013)

Got the TK75 on the weekend and so far i am very happy with the light output!

One thing that has me confused is second time out with the TK (first time around 30 min of use)and was using it 95 % of the time in high mode(not turbo), when switching it into turbo mode after about 40 minutes,it would switch back down to high mode immediately.No matter how many times i clicked up into turbo it kept switching back down to HIGH MODE.

IS this normal ? i thought it supposed to stay in TURBO mode until battery depletion.


----------



## wertzius (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: Fenix TK75 [3xXM-L U2, 4x18650] Review*

No, if you use weak cells like Trustfire the TK75 will not stay on high after some usage of other modes because the voltage of the cell will drop too far.


----------



## gritzo (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: AW: Fenix TK75 [3xXM-L U2, 4x18650] Review*



wertzius said:


> No, if you use weak cells like Trustfire the TK75 will not stay on high after some usage of other modes because the voltage of the cell will drop too far.



Well, i am using the FENIX branded batteries so i really dont understand what the problem is ...can you put the tk75 in turbo mode for 1hr15 minutes straight or does it shut down after a certain time? (clicking up every twenty minutes from protection mode of course)


----------



## cmhendrix1280 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Very insightful.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the review candle lamp, great insight.

Awesome thrower. Comes close to the TK70 and is far better then my TM15.

I realy Like the UI of the TK75. Glad that they stayed with the proofen concept of the other TK models like the TK35.
1 button for on/off and 1 to switch modes. Can't come any simpler. It also has the memory for the mode. So I don't get surprised when I switch it on.

All in all, I like it better then my TM15. 
I realy hate the UI of the TM15. Comes on when I don't want it (almost burned a whole in my backpack). Even in the holster the switch is turned on without wanting it.


----------



## wertzius (Jan 29, 2013)

@gritzo
The TK75 runs max. 50 min in Turbo. Not more. If you use High for an hour you will probably loose the Turbo because the cells only reach a lower voltage, which isn't high enough to provide Turbo mode.
With fresh cells you should reach at least 45 min. Turbo in a row.


----------



## gritzo (Jan 29, 2013)

wertzius said:


> @gritzo
> The TK75 runs max. 50 min in Turbo. Not more. If you use High for an hour you will probably loose the Turbo because the cells only reach a lower voltage, which isn't high enough to provide Turbo mode.
> With fresh cells you should reach at least 45 min. Turbo in a row.



Yeah,I was thinking that the batteries don't have enough juice to run TURBO mode as well...thanks for the reply!


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Jan 30, 2013)

dongkoo said:


> Thanks.
> Runtime on continuous turbo mode with Fenix 2600mA about 64 minute.



I am pretty bad with all these calculations. So if assuming i am using AW 3100mA, how long would it go on turbo mode? Assuming 2600mA above will last 64mins. Will it be 12mins more? 

Am asking coz i noticed Fenix 2600mA is being sold at $13 a piece whils AW 3100mA is at $21 a piece. And since i might be getting the extender, that would be additional $8 x 8pcs = $64 additional.


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 1, 2013)

ArmoredFiend said:


> I am pretty bad with all these calculations. So if assuming i am using AW 3100mA, how long would it go on turbo mode? Assuming 2600mA above will last 64mins. Will it be 12mins more?


The AW3100 is much higher capacity cell than 2600mAh. The result may however different than what you expect. The runtime on continuous (i.e., accumulated) turbo output with 3100mAh will be less than 2600mAh. The initial (turbo) output is dependent on the specific internal battery chemistry. But as you expected, the 3100mAh cell will perform better in entire (non-accumulated) turbo runtime.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 4, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> The AW3100 is much higher capacity cell than 2600mAh. The result may however different than what you expect. The runtime on continuous (i.e., accumulated) turbo output with 3100mAh will be less than 2600mAh. The initial (turbo) output is dependent on the specific internal battery chemistry. But as you expected, the 3100mAh cell will perform better in entire (non-accumulated) turbo runtime.



hmm..got it. now it's time to determine whether a couple minutes more are worthy, hehee. Thanks a lot!


----------



## cmichael (Feb 7, 2013)

I have tn30 and Supbeam K40. Do you have compairson picture of the Supbeam K40 to Fenix TK75? Which are better thrower?


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 8, 2013)

cmichael said:


> I have tn30 and Supbeam K40. Do you have compairson picture of the Supbeam K40 to Fenix TK75? Which are better thrower?



According to the peak beam intensity manufacturer claims, K40 & TK75 are 75,000cd & 92,000cd respectively. Let's see the beamshots.

1. 55m Outdoor Beamshot 

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance






-Control Shot
.
.




-K40
.
.




- TK75
.
.




.
.
2. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- K40
.
.




- TK75
.
.




.
.
3. 140m Outdoor Beamshot
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance 





- Control Shot
.
.




- K40
.
.




- TK75
.
.




.
.
4. 150m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- K40
.
.




- TK75
.
.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 8, 2013)

Man, the people in that building are PISSED! LOL


----------



## Kabible (Feb 8, 2013)

How would you all rate your particular TK75's beam tint? Most of the beamshots (of which Candle lamp's are excellent) are shot with AWB on which doesn't fairly depict color rendition. 

I'd love to get one of these but I will not own another light with a greenish tint that seems so common with XML U2's.


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 8, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Man, the people in that building are PISSED! LOL


I think the people in that building are gonna be pretty pissed off when seeing my TK75's cannon beam, they fortunately have been asleep at that time. 



Kabible said:


> How would you all rate your particular TK75's beam tint? Most of the beamshots (of which Candle lamp's are excellent) are shot with AWB on which doesn't fairly depict color rendition.


The hotspot is pure white and the surrounding small sized corona is a bit yellowish green on my sample. The spill is somwhat bluish. The overall impression of the color tint I have is slightly cooler side.


----------



## Kabible (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Candle lamp. How does your tint fare on lower outputs? This is a current regulated light. HML U2's tend to be greener when driven at lower current rates.


----------



## cmichael (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Candle Lamp for the comparison. The TK75 will out beat my K40, not by much. I like the useful spill on the TK75. I think I will wait for something more powerful in throw and spill soon in the future.


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 9, 2013)

Kabible said:


> Thanks Candle lamp. How does your tint fare on lower outputs? This is a current regulated light. HML U2's tend to be greener when driven at lower current rates.


Yes, the tint on low output looks yellowish greener than higher (Turbo, High, med.) output. The low output makes the bluish side spill relatively dimmer, while yellowish green hot spot & corona stand out against the dim side spill. There's no much difference in tint among Turbo, High, and Med. output.


----------



## Kabible (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks again Candle lamp for that honest desciption. I think I'll wait until Fenix offers a better tint.


----------



## lintonindy (Feb 9, 2013)

cmichael said:


> Thanks Candle Lamp for the comparison. The TK75 will out beat my K40, not by much. I like the useful spill on the TK75. I think I will wait for something more powerful in throw and spill soon in the future.



I too have the K40 which is a great torch and was also interested in the comparison between the two. I echo your sentiments and decided to place my money on the modded TN31MB. I do like the TK75 and I would prefer it to the K40 but I don't see the point in investing that kind of money for that kind of gain. I am also looking for a flood/thrower and I'm thinking that the X40 by Supbeam or the TN30 might be my next move. If I had it to do over again though, I would pick this TK75 up over my K40 but already owning it I need better results than that.


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 1, 2013)

Kabible said:


> ...I'd love to get one of these but I will not own another light with a greenish tint that seems so common with XML U2's.



My two TK75's both have beautiful "creamy white" tints.

Brightnorm


----------



## hikingman (Mar 4, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> My two TK75's both have beautiful "creamy white" tints.
> 
> Brightnorm



I had read a little about what I'll call the "Fenix Green Syndrome" but my TK75 is "creamy white" too.


----------



## ralphtt (Mar 4, 2013)

hikingman said:


> I had read a little about what I'll call the "Fenix Green Syndrome" but my TK75 is "creamy white" too.



Same here . . .


----------



## blah9 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine is nice and white too!


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine is greenish-blue with a tiny, tiny bit of creamy white.
Definitely not the "creamy white" that I associate with the 200 lumen Surefire 6PX or G2X. I still love my TK75, though .


----------



## Kick (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is a beautiful white. I am very impressed with this light.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 21, 2013)

Ummmh~ It seems there are many users have white or creamy white tint. Interesting!


----------



## Capolini (Aug 9, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> no thermal step-down. that's WEAK. nitecore TM15 steps down only when too hot but otherwise keeps cranking out the lumens at full power if you could keep it cool. i could think of a million reasons why you'd want sustained MAX output. so please...



Relax!! It has a thermal step down[ that is the step down when its too hot! Which never happened with mine!] and also steps down from turbo in 20 minutes,just hit the button again to go back to turbo!


----------



## Capolini (Aug 9, 2013)

ArmoredFiend said:


> hmm..got it. now it's time to determine whether a couple minutes more are worthy, hehee. Thanks a lot!




I found that the NCR 3400 Mah Panasonic cells are the best. Run time about 70 minutes on turbo. Numerous manufacturers produce them.


----------



## foxxkat (Aug 12, 2013)

any advice where i could reliably procure good sets of 3100-3400 mah panasonic cells? the only online store i'm familiar with is amazon.. the others online stores i have no idea whether they're legit or not.
i have an existing ultrafire charger rated output:450mA 4.5v that i use to charge a protected 18650 2700mah. i presume this charger can be used to charge the cells you recommended above?

thanks in advance


----------



## Kabible (Aug 12, 2013)

great batteries http://fasttechcdn.com/products/114/1141104/1141104-3.jpg 

decent charger http://fasttechcdn.com/products/135/1358713/1358713-4.jpg

They seem to have a good reputation.


----------



## foxxkat (Aug 12, 2013)

Kabible said:


> great batteries http://fasttechcdn.com/products/114/1141104/1141104-3.jpg
> 
> decent charger http://fasttechcdn.com/products/135/1358713/1358713-4.jpg
> 
> They seem to have a good reputation.



thanks! took me awhile to find it here http://www.fasttech.com/product/1141104-panasonic-ncr18650b-protected-rechargeable-3400mah

i see another also with "ncr18650b" but didn't mentioned protected. how do i see from the description on the battery whether it's protected or not?

unprotected: http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...onic-ncr18650b-rechargeable-3400mah-37v-18650


----------



## Albert56 (Aug 22, 2013)

Anybody know of vendors that have the new XM-L2 version in stock? Even the Fenix Store is showing them as unavailable right now. I've been wanting to get a hold of a TK-75 but figured I'd wait for the upgraded version.


----------



## A.O. (Aug 22, 2013)

Couple things... first, great review..I kind of did things a bit backwards, I bought the TK75 and then found you guys here to learn about and these new to me Li-ion batteries.I got my torch 2 days ago but the batteries and charger have not arrived yet, so it sits on my counter and teases me... maybe tomorrow!!

And to Albert56... the one I bought is the new 2900 lumen model.. Got it off fleabay $200 and just 2 days to my door.


----------

